# Mexico Implements 911 Emergency Number



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mexico Implements 911 Emergency Number | Fronteras Desk

Jalisco in January I think


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

A great idea! Been around almost 50 years NOB, but it took a while for people to adjust, especially idiots. The first few years 911 operators were plagued with non-emergency calls about the garbage truck being late, the neighbor's mutt barking and those who used it as directory assistance---not to mention kids pulling pranks. Not to say this foolishness doesn't still happen. Hope it goes better here.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope they automatically re-route calls made to 066 to the new 911 number. I'm pretty sure that all the police vehicles still have the old number painted on them. I understand that here the old number will remain for 6 months (in parallel). 

My wife also mentioned this change maybe over the weekend - I thought she said that it was going to be phased in. I'm no telephony expert but could such a system discriminate between wireless and land-based calls ? I thought that was what she mentioned.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

perropedorro said:


> A great idea! Been around almost 50 years NOB, but it took a while for people to adjust, especially idiots. The first few years 911 operators were plagued with non-emergency calls about the garbage truck being late, the neighbor's mutt barking and those who used it as directory assistance---not to mention kids pulling pranks. Not to say this foolishness doesn't still happen. Hope it goes better here.


Watched the news from Monterey this morning and it stated that 90% of the calls to 911 in Monterey are "hoaxs". In Mexico? go figure. I get a call every 4-6 months telling me "we're holding your daughter until you pay..." "Do tell. She lives in Philadelphia, works for the CIA, and this call is being traced right now, ******". Click! Gives me a chuckle everytime.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

El Blanco Sol said:


> Watched the news from Monterey this morning and it stated that 90% of the calls to 911 in Monterey are "hoaxs". In Mexico? go figure. I get a call every 4-6 months telling me "we're holding your daughter until you pay..." "Do tell. She lives in Philadelphia, works for the CIA, and this call is being traced right now, ******". Click! Gives me a chuckle everytime.


We don't have a daughter  At the moment we have a fijo, cell and vonage device. When the phone rings - if we care to look at the incoming number and we recognize it we will answer. Otherwise - if whoever is calling does not leave a message - we figure it wasn't that important.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Gatos said:


> We don't have a daughter  At the moment we have a fijo, cell and vonage device. When the phone rings - if we care to look at the incoming number and we recognize it we will answer. Otherwise - if whoever is calling does not leave a message - we figure it wasn't that important.


Probably the more intelligent manner of handling it.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> I get a call every 4-6 months telling me "we're holding your daughter until you pay..."


These bums usually phone when they're locked up inside the CERESO with the cell that they bribed a guard for. So much time on their hands, they go phone fishing. I was with my brother-in-law when he got a call like that from a jerk who claimed they'd bagged his daughter, so he stalled and put it on speaker so I could verify some facts on my phone--like that the girl was safe and sound with mom. Creep went on to say that she'd already told them the family's address, where he worked, how much he made and the car he drove. Pretty funny, given his daughter was only a few months old at the time. Cuñado strung him along a bit with feigned concern, saying "She told you all that? What else did she say? And the guy went on and on. Finally fed up, brother-in-law says Listen, pend***, along with quite a few things about the guy's mother not worth repeating, before the line went dead. It'd be real nice if Mexico got some telephony software to trace these jerks.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

perropedorro said:


> These bums usually phone when they're locked up inside the CERESO with the cell that they bribed a guard for. So much time on their hands, they go phone fishing. I was with my brother-in-law when he got a call like that from a jerk who claimed they'd bagged his daughter, so he stalled and put it on speaker so I could verify some facts on my phone--like that the girl was safe and sound with mom. Creep went on to say that she'd already told them the family's address, where he worked, how much he made and the car he drove. Pretty funny, given his daughter was only a few months old at the time. Cuñado strung him along a bit with feigned concern, saying "She told you all that? What else did she say? And the guy went on and on. Finally fed up, brother-in-law says Listen, pend***, along with quite a few things about the guy's mother not worth repeating, before the line went dead. It'd be real nice if Mexico got some telephony software to trace these jerks.


I was able to track a one of the calls and that exactly where (CERESO) it was traced to.


----------

